# The Holding Pee Competition



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

_Formely known as bladder control olympics. This will work on honesty, so I am not expecting much but the first post you make in this thread is the start time, this first post should be made right now to avoid that you develop some kind of sneaky strategy. When you cant hold anymore, you post that and then go to the bathroom. I will then see the time between posts and put you on the scoreboard.

Since we drink a lot of water, this should be nice.  

Go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 19, 2005)

3 days.

I win.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Formely known as bladder control olympics. This will work on honesty, so I am not expecting much but the first post you make in this thread is the start time, this first post should be made right now to avoid that you develop some kind of sneaky strategy. When you cant hold anymore, you post that and then go to the bathroom. I will then see the time between posts and put you on the scoreboard._
> 
> _Since we drink a lot of water, this should be nice.  _
> 
> ...


 
You need a girlfriend too huh...


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You need a girlfriend too huh...


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 3 days.
> 
> I win.


_What do you mean 3 days? _


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 19, 2005)

This thread makes me want to pee.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 19, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> This thread makes me want to pee.



This thread makes me want to slap the shit out of that damn blue bunny.














Not that I really needed another reason.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 19, 2005)

it would be absolutely impossible to hold your pee if you are drinking a lot of water

You can hold it for a while but then it starts to hurt .. i mean all u guys should know what im talking about


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> This thread makes me want to slap the shit out of that damn blue bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yanick (Dec 19, 2005)

i just pictured a blue bunny doing the pee pee dance next to his computer, lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Would that be a form of cardio?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 19, 2005)

Where's Crono when you need him?


----------



## MyK (Dec 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 3 days.
> 
> I win.



3 days 2 hours!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 19, 2005)

What if you've been holding and you laugh and a little spritzes out in your pants does that disqualify?


----------



## MyK (Dec 19, 2005)

what if your bladder bursts and you almost die from some kind of urine posioning!! is that an automatic win?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What if you've been holding and you laugh and a little spritzes out in your pants does that disqualify?


_No you are not disqualified but you have to find a way to those drops come back to your bladder. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> what if your bladder bursts and you almost die from some kind of urine posioning!! is that an automatic win?


_No eventually the urine will come out, it doesnt matter if it is by the mouth our by your pores, so we keep counting until that happen. _


----------



## MyK (Dec 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No eventually the urine will come out, it doesnt matter if it is by the mouth our by your pores, so we keep counting until that happen. _



thats fuckin bullshit!!!!    WTF!! man this sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats fuckin bullshit!!!!    WTF!! man this sucks!!!!!!


_Well you cant get "pissed off" in this competition either as you know. _


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 19, 2005)

I pissed all over the computer screen after reading this thread...


----------



## MyK (Dec 19, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I pissed all over the computer screen after reading this thread...



you lost!!!! hahahah loser!!! hahahha


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2005)

I think those who participate must take a lasix!


----------

